# HELP: TivoWEB



## mrvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello,
I am a newb at TIVO Hacking.
I have a Series 3 TivoHD with software version 11.0d-01-2-652.

I would like to put TIVOweb or tivowebplus on my tivo so that I can access it through a web browser.

Can someone please guide me to a step by step or any sich guide that will walk me through installing tivoweb from scratch.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You don't need Tivoweb to access the Tivo HD through a web browser.

Use:

```
https://192.168.1.xxx / nowplaying/index.html
```
use 'tivo' for username and the password is your media access key.

Providing you have gone to Tivo.com 'My account' and in DVR preferences after you have logged in, checked on 'Transfers' and 'Downloads'.


----------



## mrvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply, i did not know this, i just upgraded from tivo2.
thanks, i hope to be more active here. 

thanks
Matthew


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This works on Series 2 as well.

Only Series 1 does not have this capability or even networking capable.


----------



## mrvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

hmm.. 
this does not seem to let me delete from the tivo, is there something that will let me delete shows?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

mrvegas said:


> hmm..
> this does not seem to let me delete from the tivo, is there something that will let me delete shows?


Sounds like you're wanting a hacked Tivo. I believe you will need to start with a prom mod which is a commitment if you choose that route.


----------



## mrvegas (Apr 13, 2007)

so what is the purpose of the tivoweb?
there is no other way besides prom mod...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

As far as I know, its only used on the Series 1Tivos.


----------

